# IBall's wooden speakers!



## godling (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I'm considering these........anyone has any experience with these?

Here's the Product Link. Any opinions would be very helpful.

*img474.imageshack.us/img474/3901/mainimg46dd0.jpg

Also, can someone suggest the best soundcards? (2.1 soundcard, money no bar)


----------



## entrana (Sep 1, 2007)

i dont think u shud go with iball stuff they aint that good


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 1, 2007)

u may go for creative..........


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 1, 2007)

I have I-BALL wood pecker 2.1 speakers(offcourse made of wood).They are not good(weak bass,decent sound quality in spite of wooden casing).I too sugest u go 4 some creative model.I got them bundled with my branded pc.


----------



## godling (Sep 1, 2007)

Also, can someone suggest the best soundcards? (2.1 soundcard, money no bar)


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 1, 2007)

The best soundcards are The Creative X-Fi series.
The X-Fi Elite Pro if for 20k
X-Fi Extreme Gamer  for 8~9k
X-Fi Extreme Music is for 7~8k
Creative Audigy 4 : 5k
Creative Audigy 2 value : 1.8k
CMI X Meridian : 16k


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 1, 2007)

Normally you do t need any dedicated sound card as onboard one is good enough unless you have good(costly) set of speakers


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 1, 2007)

You are right..............
Even onboard soundcards support 7.1 channel speakers these days...........


----------



## godling (Sep 1, 2007)

Going for the XFi Elite Pro............looks sweet, and I'll bet sounds as
sweet...........


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 1, 2007)

For that you should have good speakers like Logitech Z-5500D costing arnd 25000/-


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 1, 2007)

^yeah i second that.whats the point using cheap speakers on a high end sound card.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 1, 2007)

Better get Bose, senheisser, or clipsch 5.1.
Clipsch pro Media Ultra 5.1 is a gr8 choice. Much better tha Z5500 or Megaworks  M550 or Giga G750.

X Meridian is better on pure sound quality but it loses out to elite pro on features and connectivity options.

*www.guru3d.com/article/sound/399/


----------



## Pathik (Sep 1, 2007)

i have seen a creative audigy + altec lancing atp3 in action.. sound real cool..


----------



## coolsunny (Sep 2, 2007)

^^ did ATP3 with sound card make any difference??.. i think onboard HD soundcard is enough for it..


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 3, 2007)

^^ +1


----------



## apacheman (Sep 3, 2007)

Go 4 Logitech Z4
OR
Logitech Z-2300
OR
Altec Lansing MX-5021


----------



## ashnik (Sep 3, 2007)

i'll suggest buy and use ATP3 on onboard sound chip.
Then if feel u can always buy a sound card later.


----------

